# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  What are the best Neoregalis?

## Happy Frog

I recently bought a 18 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra enclosure and I'm in the process of collecting all the materials for it.  Hopefully it will be set-up and grown in by springtime which is when I plan on buying the frogs.  I'm designing this enclosure with Vents or Imitators in mind and will be planting a number of Bromeliads. 

My question concerns Neoraglias in particular.  Are there some species of Neoregalias that are preferred for these two species of dart frogs?  Are there some species that are deeper or hold water better or liked better by these frogs?

----------


## Lynn

Hi Happy Frog,
I currently have 3 very small broms in my imitator enclosure. ( brom species -unknown)
I worry about the water, actually.
I have re-positioned the 'tilt' on them a few times.
I have spoken to breeder*s* that have stated they have lost new hatched tads because they 'drowned'.
(If left in the main tank, of course)

I can see how this could happen. Even an adult will ,really, push themselves down inside. 

ie :_Last night in the imitator enclosure_: My male spent hours calling ( they have been busy as of late  :Smile:  ). He was in a brom ( facing out). The female positioned herself right in front of him. He was very covered with water. If the brom was positioned vertically ........the water would have been much deeper then he is long. 

Plus, I often wonder why we even use them ? since most darts live on the ground, close to the ground, or in trees close to the ground; and most broms are terrestrial. Having said that, I'm sure there must be some small species of brom that grows on/or near the forest floor among the leaf litter and debris? I would love to know what species species is. We can't plant pineapples   :Big Grin: 

There are a few plants that have cupped leaves that water will sit in if you have a regular misting system. There is one, in particular.....of course I have forgotten the name of it. I will take a photo if this plant and post it here later. It does very well with constant 'wet feet'. 

Just food for thought.
Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

I took this photo yesterday at the NY Botantical Gardens. These are growing on the ground!  The label is a bit hard to make out in my crummy photo--Cryptanthus ?

----------


## Lynn

I have the Silver spotted philodendron (Scindapsus picta 'Argyraeus') growing on the ground - doing well. Some of the leaves, hold water near the stem.

The others :

pic one -- this plant grows up right. However, a new leaf takes quite sometime to unfurl. They tuck themselves in the new leaves; but only a temporary spot since it is unavailable once the leaf opens. This is a really plant! Loves the humidity! Several different varieties.

[

pic 2  : ( pictured here it is planted in an upright position in the leuc tank ) I have this same plant--- planted flat in the imitator tank. ( I couldn't open the door just now to take the photo -a  little escape artist was near the door  :Big Grin:  ). The leaves grows w/ a little v shape that hods water.  I forget the name of the this plant. I purchased it from "Black Jungle". I think?



Lynn

----------


## bill

To my knowledge, there are no neos that are "preferred" by the frogs. It's all pretty much a matter of your taste. 

A slight correction the what Lynn wrote. Most broms are epiphytes and live high in the tree canopy where they can get the sunlight they need, so using them in an enclosure for terrestrial frogs can seem a bit silly. But they are easy to grow and can be very dramatic with the right color mix and placement.

Choose a few that you like and go for it.  The frogs will love them. Even my white's enjoy the brom i threw in their tank

----------


## Lynn

> To my knowledge, there are no neos that are "preferred" by the frogs. It's all pretty much a matter of your taste. 
> 
> A slight correction the what Lynn wrote. Most broms are epiphytes and live high in the tree canopy where they can get the sunlight they need, so using them in an enclosure for terrestrial frogs can seem a bit silly. But they are easy to grow and can be very dramatic with the right color mix and placement.
> 
> Choose a few that you like and go for it.  The frogs will love them. Even my white's enjoy the brom i threw in their tank



My feelings exactly -post #2
<_Plus, I often wonder why we even use them ? since most darts live on the ground, close to the ground, or in trees close to the ground; and most broms are terrestrial. Having said that, I'm sure there must be some small species of brom that grows on/or near the forest floor among the leaf litter and debris? I would love to know what species species is. We can't plant pineapples _ >

post #3
NY Botantical is growing Cryptanthus on the ground / planted into the dirt.  :Smile: 

post #4 
I can't find those 2 darn plants anywhere?   :Livid: 
The one with the speckled leaf----the leaf is real stiff-almost plastic feeling...........sigh

----------


## Lynn

Aglaonema ?

----------


## Lynn

Happy Frog,
I'm very sorry, it seems as though we may have - hijacked your thread? 
Lets get back to your question <_Are there some species of Neoregalias_>

*The answer is YES* ! 
New England Herpetocultlure has really nice ones. 
scroll down to see their great Neoregalias assortments ! 
Great service too ! But is seems like they did not get their flu shots. I hope they feel better soon !  :Smile: 

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Plant Packages

Sorry about that we can get a little excited !   :Emmersed: 
I don't have total brain drain yet? I have managed to memorized all the 'smiley faces' my typing the names. 
This abnormal  :Abnormal:   hmmmmmmmmm?

Lynn

----------


## Lynn

> I have the Silver spotted philodendron (Scindapsus picta 'Argyraeus') growing on the ground - doing well. Some of the leaves, hold water near the stem.
> 
> The others :
> 
> pic one -- this plant grows up right. However, a new leaf takes quite sometime to unfurl. They tuck themselves in the new leaves; but only a temporary spot since it is unavailable once the leaf opens. This is a really plant! Loves the humidity! Several different varieties.
> 
> [
> 
> pic 2  : ( pictured here it is planted in an upright position in the leuc tank ) I have this same plant--- planted flat in the imitator tank. ( I couldn't open the door just now to take the photo -a  little escape artist was near the door  ). The leaves grows w/ a little v shape that hods water.  I forget the name of the this plant. I purchased it from "Black Jungle". I think?
> ...


I was on a mission ( I found the information in my FF 'album description' ).........who would of thought?

 pic 1--a Calathea - dont' knwo which one
 pic 2- a spotted Dracaena
Good gracious !

----------


## bill

Lynn, i'm sorry, i agree 100% . I think broms are more suited to an retf tank. I was just correcting 1 word in post #2. You wrote that most broms are terrestrial. But, just like orchids, some are, but most are epiphytes. I could tell by the context of your post what you meant, but other may not have gotten it.

Crypanthus are great plants and can be grown both terrestrially as well as an epiphyte. It just take some acclimation.

----------


## bill

Dang! Calathea.....how did i miss that? I need a bigger phone!! Lol i knew it was an aroid. That much i could tell.

----------


## Lynn

> Dang! Calathea.....how did i miss that? I need a bigger phone!! Lol i knew it was an aroid. That much i could tell.


I know , don't you hate that !!!!!!!!

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn, i'm sorry, i agree 100% . I think broms are more suited to an retf tank. I was just correcting 1 word in post #2. You wrote that most broms are terrestrial. But, just like orchids, some are, but most are epiphytes. I could tell by the context of your post what you meant, but other may not have gotten it.
> 
> Crypanthus are great plants and can be grown both terrestrially as well as an epiphyte. It just take some acclimation.


Thank you ! This is smiley apology   :Apologetic:  I meant to say *most are epiphytes*, some are even lithophytes, and yes some are terrestrial.

----------


## Happy Frog

> Happy Frog,
> I'm very sorry, it seems as though we may have - hijacked your thread? 
> Lets get back to your question <_Are there some species of Neoregalias_>
> 
> *The answer is YES* ! 
> New England Herpetocultlure has really nice ones. 
> scroll down to see their great Neoregalias assortments ! 
> Great service too ! But is seems like they did not get their flu shots. I hope they feel better soon ! 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about hijacking - it just means more information.  The only that upsets me is that you have Varaderos and I don't.  I'm trying to decide between them and Variabillis and the standard Imitator, but I have a long time to decide while I do my research.  I already have Leucs and D. azureus and want to focus on them but I'd like to have at least one pair of thumbnails.

I'll check out the plants at NE Herp.  I mostly browse the Neos at RFI Tillandsia and Tropical Plantz.com.

BTW - Last week I walked into a local PetsMart and saw they were clearancing all their Zoo Med terrariums and was able to buy a 12 x 12 x 18 for $17.99.  Reduced from normal price of $69.99.

Thanks everyone,

----------


## bill

have you seen this ad? http://www.frogforum.net/sale-trade/...romeliads.html  bonnie has 5 for $25 grower's choice. not a bad deal. and her's are nicer than rfi's. i have one of theirs and i really don't like it.

----------


## Lynn

> Don't worry about hijacking - it just means more information.  The only that upsets me is that you have Varaderos and I don't.  I'm trying to decide between them and Variabillis and the standard Imitator, but I have a long time to decide while I do my research.  I already have Leucs and D. azureus and want to focus on them but I'd like to have at least one pair of thumbnails.
> 
> I'll check out the plants at NE Herp.  I mostly browse the Neos at RFI Tillandsia and Tropical Plantz.com.
> 
> BTW - Last week I walked into a local PetsMart and saw they were clearancing all their Zoo Med terrariums and was able to buy a 12 x 12 x 18 for $17.99.  Reduced from normal price of $69.99.
> 
> Thanks everyone,


Hi,
I love my imitators. They are surprisingly bold ........and beautiful !

I would have to say ,color wise, my favorites are my  green/black auratus; but I hardly ever see them  :Frown: 
They are however, still adjusting .......I suppose. Maybe they just need more time?
Lynn

----------


## Happy Frog

> have you seen this ad? http://www.frogforum.net/sale-trade/...romeliads.html  bonnie has 5 for $25 grower's choice. not a bad deal. and her's are nicer than rfi's. i have one of theirs and i really don't like it.


Bill- Thanks for the heads up on the classified for bromeliads, I haven't been Looking there lately and missed it. I still haven't placed an order at RFI and only considered them because they are just south of down in SoCal.   I also saw an ad for Monkey Ladders at a great price.  I wish I still lived down in SoCal...seems like all the good supplies and animal dealers are either there, or up in the Bay area, in my state.  I'm out in the middle of nowhere in CenCal, and hence, my location name...

----------

